# Show line dog movement



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought it would be neat for this thread to go along with the one on working line dogs, for comparison purposes? 

Here's the working line thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=926162&page=1#Post926162


Here's my German showline girl, stacked. Please ignore the poofy hair on her croup, it looks kinda weird. She'd just gotten groomed.









One from last spring, free stacked.









And here she is gaiting when we were doing herding. We've had to stop herding because she has arthritis / DJD in her hips.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Abby sure is a pretty girl!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

GORGEOUS transmission, lovely reach, looks like a nice firm back, too. Abby really is a stunning girl, and what an all-around GSD needs to be, since she really is a "take anywhere" kinda dog.







There dogs with working titles out the wazoo who cannot handle going to Colonial William'sburg without freaking.. and she just takes things in stride. She really has rich pigment, too. Nice chunky feet! Abby always looks so calm and confident! GREAT motion shots of her, Chris! (yeah, guess you can tell I am an Abby fan!)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I love Abby's gaiting photos!


My show line boy, so far....

puppy stacks


















I really liked this one except his head is turned in (he was licking peanut butter)









gaiting (this is really the only one, may take one tomorrow since we're doing ring training)









his massive head!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A natural free stack at 2 years old.










At the Canadian Sieger Show with SV Judge Ernst Seifert.



















At a GSDCC Ontario Regional Specialty Shows with AKC Judge Dan Smith.










A former board member sent me them, I cut out all the legs & chair for a better view of his top-line.











And a coming for fun at 3 years old.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm surprised to see so many posts in the workingline thread and not many in the German or American showline threads. I'm sure other people have showline dogs?

Nikon is very handsome. I'll be interested to see what his coloring looks like when he's done growing. He looks very dark red. 

Deejay is just gorgeous. I absolutely adore his ears. ^^



Awwww..... thank you so much, Patti. ^^ It's amazing what $25 can get you at county animal control, the proverbial nasty county kill shelter.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Everyone so far moves GREAT! How a GSD should move. I love the first movement photo of Abby with the sheep and I can't wait to see Nikon physically mature. He's going to be awesome.

Chris, Patti's right- it is so wonderful that Abby can be taken everywhere. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> Nikon is very handsome. I'll be interested to see what his coloring looks like when he's done growing. He looks very dark red.


Thanks! So far he looks a lot like his father, who has a massive head, very rich color, and dark mask. Markus is also a very type-y dog so most people here probably won't like him


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Chris

Yes, he has Perfect ears (size & shape) & his eyes also!!!
*One of the best headsets you will ever see!*
Now his look is that of dogs from like 20 years ago, and IMO that is a good thing!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I will admit that WG showlines generally aren't my cup of tea, but I really like the looks of Deejay. He is VERY handsome.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI will admit that WG showlines generally aren't my cup of tea, but I really like the looks of Deejay. He is VERY handsome.


Agreed, Deejay is a gorgeous creature, love his big head.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Tracy & Jenn









So many of the top placing dogs are roached backed and move like a frog (type-y).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have plenty of full out running pictures, but no stacks, and only this one of Keefer in a trot.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thats a great pic of Keef.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What a great gaiting shot of Keefer!! Beautiful shoulder opening. I wish more show lines had shoulders like that.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

WONDERFUL photo of Keefer! He looks awesome!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

These are almost gaiting pictures of Isa, I keep taking it early.

























Isa stacked, this was when she turned a year.









This is her stack today, stacked the other way, lol. I noticed she stacks better with the oppostie feet. (she's on uneven ground here)









If you notice in the first stacked photo, Isa has a fuller more blockier appearance, well, that was before she was spayed. In the second picture of her now, she's spayed and looks skinnier. I really wished I wouldn't have spayed her, she looks funnier spayed, IMO.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Would love to see Drake, Fritz, Schumi, and the rest!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Schumi movin'



























Schumi stacked


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianI'm surprised to see so many posts in the workingline thread and not many in the German or American showline threads. I'm sure other people have showline dogs?


The working line thread is 3 weeks old and this one by comparaison is only 3 days old.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI will admit that WG showlines generally aren't my cup of tea, but I really like the looks of Deejay. He is VERY handsome.


I agree.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.vestagsds.com/fritz.htm

We want Fritz! We want Fritz! And Roo and Umsa, too.









http://vomhausmansfield.com/Our_Females.html

Gipsi v Sawtooth, can't forget!

Come on, guys.. I know we have members here who have showlines that work and with fantastic structure, let's see them!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I wish there were more pics of Keefer-- i LOVE his topline, and Deejay's, too! Especiall in motion, you can see this. I hope Michelle posts some trotting pics of Jake!


----------



## Karo (Feb 7, 2009)

This is a movement of Atos:


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Atos is beautiful! Great mover and very nice dog.


----------



## Karo (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you Diana... This year, Atos starts in the classroom in use at the world exhibition in Germany.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Atos is very handsome! 

Deejay of course, is a poster boy for the layman for what a (showline) GSD should look like! Masculine, great color, markings are ideal - Deejay is what most family homes think of when they say they want a German Shepherd.

Lee


----------



## Karo (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks ...


Yes, Deejay is very very handsome.. and his color - fantasctic!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I love Atos!! Atos is truly my favorite sort of GSD. I went to your website. I am just in LOVE with Atos! Such a handsome dog with beautiful structure, a great masculine expression, and a fantastic look to him. I wish Poland were closer to Münnerstadt, Germany.


----------



## Karo (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you very much Brightelf ;-)

Do you live in Germany? 
30 May we will be in Germany at an exhibition in the city of Gera.

And in the exhibition world GSD.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am an American married to a German man, yes I live in germany. I am not able to travel to Gera, but I wish I could. Atos







is exactly what I think is ideal in a dog for looks.


----------



## Karo (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you ;-)


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Fia is our German showline girl, she is just under 8 months old =)

Here she is stacked, about a month or two ago:









Here are some movement shots:

Carrying the sleeve... this is a really odd angle...









Gaiting with the puppy arm... that she is a little too big for now =) I'm so proud that she graduated to a big sleeve lol.









More gaiting with the puppy arm...









A different angle...









And just for fun... the kangaroo picture lol


----------

